# Sulcata grotto



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey hef where are the bunnies?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 1, 2011)

Now that what I am talking about! wow!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2011)

how do you clean it? and fill it up?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> how do you clean it? and fill it up?



So far...a sump pump, broom and hose.
We are working on a permanent solution now. It will either be like a pool's backwash system or just a fancy water-powered turd shooter
I will post more as we figure it out...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Laura (Sep 1, 2011)

wow.. makes my little depression look like a pin head.. do they spend a lot of time in there like that? 
I wonder if I made something like that if mine would use it.. hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it Mick! That is a beautiful group of sulcatas in a beautiful enclosure.

The one in the back appears to be snorkeling.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it  Most people just do not realize how much tortoises love water. I am so glad for them that you do, they look like they are having an absolute blast!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh wow, that is too cool! I think Bowser got a little jealous because they have a swimming pool of there own, lol


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice swim/soak pool they have. Nice group of Sulcata's as well...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just wondering how often do they use their pond? Do they go in together normally?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like all that time and money paid off. They are sure enjoying their new pool.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Sep 1, 2011)

Good grief I just saw a glimpse of heaven!!!!! It's beautiful to see them loving it!!!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow!
They went in there together!?
AND
one doesn't show his head 
AND 
that's a really nice soaking pool!!!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 1, 2011)

Outstanding job Mick! This is one of the BEST enclosure add-ons I've seen yet...ANYWHERE!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow that is AWESOME!! Love it!!


----------



## Baoh (Sep 1, 2011)

Freakin' awesome.


----------



## Nay (Sep 2, 2011)

I love seeing them torts in water! Do you have a hose running into it? I made a smaller version for my pen and it seems the only way to keep the area full is to constantly run the water, at a slow rate. Maybe you posted more pics elsewhere?
Do they all poop in it together too?
Nay


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice indeed! We just water the lemon tree and RV has a mudbath...
I'd like to have something like what you made for the times we can't water the tree...


----------

